# HM Sarah Lee Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

She'll never give me a doe kid, dang it!

Twin bucklings, beautiful little guys - the buckskins have my heart!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Love them! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... on the healthy boys...  

I wish she could of gave you girls....maybe one day... she will... :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!! I'm a big fan of buckskins myself.... they are adorable! :lovey: 

Sorry you didn't get your doe.... sounds like you better go have a talk with your buck! :GAAH: Bad buck... very bad buck! LOL


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats! Yeah I have doe that has never given me bucks before so I expect her to give me a buck this year. She is bred to a different buck this time around. I saw the title of this thread and now I have the "Sarah Lee" food jingle in my head :slapfloor:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL I sing that to her all the time!

Thanks, all! One of these days I'm BOUND to get that 'keeper' doe kid! Surely! :GAAH:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! They are gorgeous! I too am a buckskin lover-We started out with two wethers-one a buckskin and he is just too cute for words! I am wondering what coloring matchup you would need to get buckskins like that-they truly are my favorite-each one so different from the next...


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats... very handsome boys ... wonderful markings. Good thing kids are easy to "pack" when moving :stars:


----------

